# Any question on golf,tips,swings etc.



## brendan (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey there fellow golfers,
hey my names brendan ,im new to the forum and this page ,love my golf would love to help if yous have any questions, or for tips and advise . feel free to comment.


----------

